# Quest why choose ?



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Having to choose between 3 quests makes no sense. Why don't they just pay you according to how many trips you do ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Having to choose between 3 quests makes no sense. Why don't they just pay you according to how many trips you do ?


If you dont choose they may enrole
you in the highest one and
if you dont get it you get nothing. 
I got a $350 bonus on 50 rides
w lyft this coming week. 
I just got the first quest in 3 months 
from uber 15 minutes ago.
Not driving yet anyway so i guess it doesnt make any diff to me...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you dont choose they may enrole
> you in the highest one and
> if you dont get it you get nothing.
> I got a $350 bonus on 50 rides
> ...


I could go on and on about how Uber's way is wrong. Ditto with me about driving. It amazes me the way Uber can never really do the right thing. There always has to be a coveatt that exposes how little they are.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

The quests are designed to be a motivational tool and to keep you pushing yourself, when you're actually tired and would be safer going home, to dig deep and do those extra rides putting yourself and others in danger. 

The reason for many is that maybe that day you had a red bull and can up your level. It's also video game mentality where you level up based on performance. These are well known psychological strategies for people who aren't aware of how they're being manipulated to keep working. 

It's not all negative though. Some drivers enjoy these challenges and goal settings and it makes the game more meaningful to them instead of being random it gives them a purpose and that extra push they need to keep at it before they get stoned maybe, or do what they do once they allow themselves to accomplish something tangible and praise themselves. 

Personally I don't like them because they manipulate people but tell that to a driver who just made $50 extra for doing what he was going to do anyway.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Your first paragraph really said it all and was my point exactly.
You touched on some points that lend itself to how there are parts that are less bad as I can't bring myself to say good.
I really wish all the drivers out there safety above all else.
Really good reply as well.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

it's a marketing/motivation thing. To show Uber really cares when you do a lot of rides. Much like the silly Pro program. to Uber they are making the driver happy. Nobody on Uber's payroll tells the folks who come up with this stuff the truth that the quests etc are bs. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> it's a marketing/motivation thing. To show Uber really cares when you do a lot of rides. Much like the silly Pro program. to Uber they are making the driver happy. Nobody on Uber's payroll tells the folks who come up with this stuff the truth that the quests etc are bs. Surprise, surprise.


Sure a

You got it ! Agree totally


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

When I was driving if you didn’t pick a quest you always were assigned the lowest quest. Like others have said it’s just a game Uber is playing. If you chose the highest one and are 10 rides short at the end of the week you get nothing or you may think your not going to drive much for the week and pick a low quest and drive a lot they just pay you for the low quest even though you qualified for a higher quest but didn’t choose it at the first of the week.

it’s all just to keep you out as long as possible and pay you as little as possible.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> When I was driving if you didn't pick a quest you always were assigned the lowest quest. Like others have said it's just a game Uber is playing. If you chose the highest one and are 10 rides short at the end of the week you get nothing or you may think your not going to drive much for the week and pick a low quest and drive a lot they just pay you for the low quest even though you qualified for a higher quest but didn't choose it at the first of the week.
> 
> it's all just to keep you out as long as possible and pay you as little as possible.


Exactly and especially now when the driver's life is on the line. You might pick up someone without a mask if you need that ride to meet a quota. It's like I said this company can never do things the right way. The greedy people at the top for lack of a better word are scum bag's. Thank God for the cares act for saving our bacon. Everyone just collect UI until they find a cure and or vaccine. This is coming from a hard core driver who worked everyday for 4 years. BE SAFE


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I never pick one, so I always get the one with the lowest ride quota for the lowest dollar. I do not always know how much Uber/Lyft that I am going to drive and how much cab I am going to drive by the time that you must choose one. It is no big deal to me, as rarely do I hit the _Kwest Kwota_. The funny thing is that often I will hit the Lyft Ride Challenge. Compared to the bonuses out there, these days, often the Lyft Challenge is pretty good. Mind you, this is relative. In absolute terms, all of the bonuses that either one pays these days are tired.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I never pick one, so I always get the one with the lowest ride quota for the lowest dollar. I do not always know how much Uber/Lyft that I am going to drive and how much cab I am going to drive by the time that you must choose one. It is no big deal to me, as rarely do I hit the _Kwest Kwota_. The funny thing is that often I will hit the Lyft Ride Challenge. Compared to the bonuses out there, these days, often the Lyft Challenge is pretty good. Mind you, this is relative. In absolute terms, all of the bonuses that either one pays these days are tired.


In mid March when I stopped driving there were no bonuses at all. I am glad the drivers are at least getting some from both Lyft and uber


----------

